
Much Assembly Required: Assembly Programming Game - ingve
https://github.com/simon987/Much-Assembly-Required
======
taspeotis
Related:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/370360/TIS100/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/370360/TIS100/)

~~~
jasonkostempski
Also available on GOG:
[https://www.gog.com/game/tis100](https://www.gog.com/game/tis100) if you
don't like adding DRM to a DRM-free game by purchasing through Steam.

I bought TIS-100 through Steam years ago, only had it a few days before they
decided to suspend my account for 2 weeks and take away all the games I
purchased. They we're all on sale when I bought them originally but the sales
were over by the time I got my account back. I finally got TIS-100 back last
week through GOG because I happened to see it and it was half-off (would have
bought it anyway). Can't wait to finish it.

~~~
voltagex_
Do you have a small claims court where you are? Might be worth going through
that - depending on how much the account is worth.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I only had 3 or 4 games, they refunded the money. I only rebought 1 game after
the incident because there was no alternative and I really wanted it. Now I
wont buy anything else through steam, even if there's no other option.

------
leggomylibro
Cool! Assembly has a lot of potential for teaching people the basic concept of
a computer program's structure, microcontroller usage, etc etc.

But gee, have you ever tried to teach someone how to program a microcontroller
using bare metal assembly?

It is not easy. If you tell someone that the GPIO registers start at memory
address 0x48000000 and give them a list of what each register's bits do, they
will look at you like your head just grew an extra head. These sorts of
abstractions are probably a way, _way_ better idea...

~~~
pjmlp
It is all a matter of teaching.

Back in the day, Z80 Assembly programming felt natural to a 10 year old
version of myself.

I guess what we are missing are updated versions of these kind of books.

[https://www.atariarchives.org](https://www.atariarchives.org)

~~~
Steve44
> It is all a matter of teaching

I think there is more to it than that. I started in the early 1980s when every
computer booted straight into a programming environment. The manuals which
came with them described their languages with examples and there was a large
publishing industry supporting these books. The computers were relatively
simple, within a couple of hours of typing something in you'd be seeing
results.

Current computers and consoles are immensely more complicated and do not lend
themselves to exploring. They also have a much wider audience who just want to
turn it on and play rather than tinker.

There are still people with an open and exploration mind, they are playing
with Raspberry's etc. I expect. We used to be the majority of computer owners,
the numbers may have dwindles a little but we're now swamped by regular users.

------
Dangeranger
Very nice. If you like assembly programming games make sure to try Human
Resource Machine[0]

[0]
[https://tomorrowcorporation.com/humanresourcemachine](https://tomorrowcorporation.com/humanresourcemachine)

~~~
voltagex_
I have a spare key for this, or it's on sale at the moment.

------
indescions_2017
Thanks for building this! Am getting a "Cannot connect to server
muchassemblyrequired.com:443" error. When I try to enter the live demo. Is it
just an overloaded server?

Have definitely noticed an explosion of Learn Assembly / Low Level Hacking
genre video games coming out. And can definitely see how this will soon become
a part of "Computation Structures" courses. Even at the secondary school
level. Keep it up!

The 10 Best Hacking, Coding, Computing Games

[https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2017/11/29/best-hacking-
gam...](https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2017/11/29/best-hacking-games/)

------
wybiral
I can't drop my biomass...

------
Snowe
Ah, iron and copper... 2017 is the year I was completely addicted to Factorio.
It's not assembly, though you can program things with logical combinators,
it's more like complete systems engineering.

------
pimlottc
Sounds cool, unfortunately the live demo does not seem to work on mobile
safari.

------
bradley195
I definitely needed this before my Computer Architecture Final. Sigh.

------
jwbensley
A very easy assembly game to start with if you find assembly intimidating is
Box256:

[http://box-256.com](http://box-256.com)

It has a very limited/basic instruction set do it's easy to get going and
WebGL based so it runs in your browser.

Technically it probably isn't Assembly as it's such a minimal instruction set
with no real target architecture etc. but I find it really fun to play!

